# Paramount Ranch



## Ogre (Jan 31, 2007)

Greetings,
Does anyone know where I may find a HO track layout for the old paramount ranch track?


----------



## Crimnick (May 28, 2006)

I havent seen a layout in HO yet....but there may be one out there...

I did find this site though with a track map...

http://www.tamsoldracecarsite.net/ParamountRanchToday.html

http://www.tamsoldracecarsite.net/ParamountRanchHome.html


Looks like it should be easy to simulate with tomy track....it has the most variety of curve radius pieces..


----------



## Ogre (Jan 31, 2007)

Thanks for the come back. I also found the same sites and have found several layouts in other scales. I guess I'll just put track together. I would like to build this as a door track for my grandson. :dude:


----------



## Crimnick (May 28, 2006)

Cool....please take lots of pictures and post them...


----------



## jph49 (Nov 20, 2003)

I recall seeing an HO layout plan for Paramount Ranch in a recent issue of Model Car Racing Magazine. It was four lanes. I'll try to take a picture of it and either post it here or email it to you tomorrow. I also have a two lane sketch that I made years ago based upon the routed version of the track in Robert Schleicher's Model Car Racing book. I'll see if it will photograph also. 

Patrick


----------



## Ogre (Jan 31, 2007)

Jph49,
Thanks for the help.


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Definitely post your build pix. Will be a great layout! :thumbsup: rr


----------



## jph49 (Nov 20, 2003)

*Paramount layout*

Hope these are legible. The four lane layout by Robert Schleicher uses 18 and 15 inch curves. The two lane is one I drew up with a homemade stencil probably more than 15 years ago and never got around to building. For the two lane layout unlabeled straights are 9" and unlabeled turns are 9" 1/4 turns. I tried to label the remaining track pieces. (It uses two 6" turns, eight 12" turns, and one 6" straight).

Hope this helps.

Patrick

(the paper the two lane was drawn on was yellow to begin with! It hasn't yellowed with age.)


----------



## Ogre (Jan 31, 2007)

Thanks, Hope I can scale this down to fit on a 36"x80" door track and still tell what it is. Again Thank You.


----------

